# minutes left in chapter & book



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought the 7" Kindle Fire HD was supposed to show minutes left in chapter/book

I tapped the bottom of the screen like you do on the Kindle Paperwhite but I don't see it down there...

tapping the bottom of the screen  shows the location and text to speech if available...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I know the original fire just shows the location.  Never seen minutes left on the fire.  But let me double check.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I tapped the menu in center bottom of book and sorry no way to change location to minutes.

If you are unfamiliar with the fire, there is a box with lines at the bottom, that is the menu for inside books or browser or apps etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> I thought the 7" Kindle Fire HD was supposed to show minutes left in chapter/book
> 
> I tapped the bottom of the screen like you do on the Kindle Paperwhite but I don't see it down there...
> 
> tapping the bottom of the screen shows the location and text to speech if available...


It should work. . . .maybe you do not have the latest update, which is number x.4.3 (the x is either a 7 or an 8 depending on which size HD Fire you have.)

If you have that update, then, when you are in a book, you should be able to toggle the length information shown at the lower left by tapping there. It either says the location number, or how many minutes in the chapter, or how many hours/minutes in the book, or what page. The percentage is always shown on the right. Not all books will have page numbers and not all books will be properly formatted so that the kindle will know where the end of the chapter is.

If you tap in the center of the bottom -- or anywhere on the page, really except all the way to the right or left which flips pages -- you'll see a progress bar that shows location and pages at the bottom. And the top bar has menu items. If TtS is turned on, there will be a "Play" arrow at the bottom as well.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It should work. . . .maybe you do not have the latest update, which is number x.4.3 (the x is either a 7 or an 8 depending on which size HD Fire you have.)
> 
> If you have that update, then, when you are in a book, you should be able to toggle the length information shown at the lower left by tapping there. It either says the location number, or how many minutes in the chapter, or how many hours/minutes in the book, or what page. The percentage is always shown on the right. Not all books will have page numbers and not all books will be properly formatted so that the kindle will know where the end of the chapter is.
> 
> If you tap in the center of the bottom -- or anywhere on the page, really except all the way to the right or left which flips pages -- you'll see a progress bar that shows location and pages at the bottom. And the top bar has menu items. If TtS is turned on, there will be a "Play" arrow at the bottom as well.


Thanks Ann. So all the menus on the HD are at the top whereas on the OF they are on the bottom. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

On my Fire HD I've noticed that some books have the capability to show time remaining in chapter and a lot don't. It may depend on the age of the book (when it was put up on Amazon) and the publisher's file.


----------

